# Abdeckung "Brunnen"



## hoboo34 (2. Aug. 2010)

Moin, bräuchte mal einen Tipp / Rat.

Im Garten habe ich einen Brunnen der bis gestern so aussah:

Kunsstoffrohr schaut ca. 10 cm aus dem Boden, daneben stand meine Pumpe und das ganze hab ich mit einem rumgedrehten Balkonkasten vor dem Wetter beschützt. So richtig hässlich eben.

Am Wochenende hab ich nun aus Ytong Steine einen "Rahmen gebaut" und verputzt. 80x70 und ca. 110 hoch. So dimensioniert weil das Ding in meiner Grillecke steht und ich es so auch als Abstelltisch etc. nutzen kann und will.

Meine Frage nun: Aus was mach ich den "Deckel" ? Welches Material empfiehlt sich in Sachen wetteresitenz etc. ?

Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf heute abend nachliefern.


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Abdeckung "Brunnen"*

Alumlium  oder edlen Stahl 

eine Wanne ,mit entsprechenden Überstand  , ca 50 mm tief , kanten lassen Ecken verschweißen und innen rein als Schallschutz und zur Verstärkung eine Siebdruckplatte oder sowas 

macht Die jeder Dorfschmied  


mfg


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Abdeckung "Brunnen"*

Hallo Frank, so einen Brunnen habe ich auch, ich habe mir einfach eine Spanplatte ( die lag noch rum ) auf Maß geschnitten, einen farblich passenden Rest Linoleum gekauft, und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband draufgeklebt. Bei Bedarf jederzeit abnehmbar und Linoleum für wenig Geld austauschbar !!!
Gruß Anne


----------



## fbr (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Abdeckung "Brunnen"*

Hallo Fank,
[DLMURL="http://www.fundermax.at/exterior.de.786.htm"]fundermaxplatten [/DLMURL]gingen auch


----------

